# Aquarium Plant Bulbs



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

has anyone ever used packaged aquarium plant bulbs?

Walmart sells various varieties at $3.56 a box, some variates have 2 bulbs, others have 5-6+. since plants cost $4-7 each at other stores i thought I'd try em out. They are made by Sea-Life, Inc.

they advertise 6"-8" of growth in 15 days and blooms in a month. Provide 8 hours of light a day.

Guarantee: If any bulb fails to spout in 30 days, return bulb and receipt to address below and they will send a replacement.

I got a box of Aponogeton Bulbs, 9 bulbs in the box.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I tride them once. They did not work. So I would not buy them.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

already bought them, but thanks for the response. It's a $4 gamble, hope they work, no biggie if they don't.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Let me know if they do. Good luck with them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have tried them too.They have a guarantee,that if for some reason they do not grow,send the bulbs into the company and they send more live ones.I have had most of mine grow well, and the ones that didnt I did send in,and got some more in the mail.It took awhile to get them but they indeed stood by their guarantee.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive bought a few here and there. Ive gotten about a 50% grow rate


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks for the responses.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a box of the larger dwarf lilly bulbs, and out of the 2 bulbs that came in it, one rotted, the other grew (slowly). I could have send in the rotted bulb, but it was gross and by that time I had gotten other plants for my tank. I would start the bulbs in a separate container from your tank, so that if they do rot, it won't be a disaster for your tank.


----------

